# Home Grown Dry Beans=Hamburger Macaroni Casserole



## alx (Oct 22, 2009)

Was mentioned there were not alot of dry beans being used much.I use em all the time.I grow 4-5 variety every year and use alot in different dishes.

Here are some from last year.Packaging this years-so no pics in bags yet....







These are called quick beans where i come from...

Bring a cup of dry beans to a boil and let sit.These sat 1.5 hours do to fact i was doing other things...







Here is pic of 4 pounds ready for packaging.These are Cranberry beans.My moms and her dads etc etc. favorite bean...







Bring em back to a boil in fresh water and simmer 1-2 hours or tender-not mush!!!


Sauted some onion,celery,green and red pepper etc.

Then sauteed some fresh ground beef...

Added quart of my whole canned tomato-some reduced homegrown tomato sauce and some of my ancho.chimayo powders....


Added boiled macaroni and some extra sharp cheddar at end...





These are the last of my French Filet green beans...











Easy dinner that is loaded with simple proteins.The fresh tomato(canned) and chile powders make this perty tasty....


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 22, 2009)

Great Post Alex, Do you freeze the quick beans after packaging?


----------



## fire it up (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't really even care for beans but that dish looked phenomenal!  
With all your fresh dried ingredients do you walk through the spice isle in the supermarket and just laugh?


----------



## alx (Oct 22, 2009)

Paul.The beans are dry when i shell them-i hate that part.I vac-u-seal bacause i am a tad anal....The beans will keep long time dry-2 years plus.

I have planted my dry beans 3 years later and had perfect results.Keep em like my dehydrated stuff-dark,cool place in the house.

No need to freeze dry beans,but i could prolly speed it up if i froze them cooked or 1/2 cooked-NEVER THOUGHT of that-interesting for camping in the mountains.....if time was issue....sometimes is with the weather up there...NICE idea PAUL!!!!! GOT me thinkin.


----------



## alx (Oct 22, 2009)

Only at the stuff i grow-that they sell JIM!!! I think you know the feeling.I tend to barter with folks who grow or have access-restaurants etc. that i do not grow.

But,yes...I pitty the fools-just kidding -sort of.As you know the dried out crum from most stores is fit for a bonfire-Grow on brother.....


----------



## ronp (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice looking plate there, I wish I had some for dinner tonight.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice Alex.  Love making some red beans and rice, homemade sausage, tasso,,,good stuff.


----------



## fired up (Oct 22, 2009)

Now THAT is hamburger helper! Nice Job ALX!


----------



## got14u (Oct 23, 2009)

alx that is awesome. I live in been country I can pick up most dried beans for about 25 cents a pound. So I don't grow them. but man do I use them a lot. I know I harp on this but if you like beans you have got to try this recipe. but it would mean u would have to take a leap of faith and believe me when i say this is the seasoning you have ever had. because you would have to order it from lantana of texas seasoning. They are a small business in texas of course but they have a bean recipe that is to die for. Here is a link to the recipe. and trust me if you just order one of their all purpose seasoning bottles and a salsa packet you will have some of the best beans you have ever had. ok I'm done with my rant. kudos to you for growing your own
http://www.lantanaoftexas.com/index.html/page6.html

oh and yes their web site is terrible to navigate. only forward and backwards..lol...just call they are great !


----------



## alx (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks......


----------



## got14u (Oct 23, 2009)

please let me know if you do order the seasoning and when you make some....I REALLY dig this stuff and i'm sure you will also. as for the beans i don't think people understand the difference of fresh beans and old beans ....big dif if you ask me. keep rockin


----------



## alx (Oct 23, 2009)

sure thing.........


----------

